# I need instructions to use urtwn firmware in TL-WN725N



## Jod (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello.

I am new here, in FreeBSD. English isn't my first language, so, please, be patient. I have a TL-WN725N device.

When I use the urtwn firmware in OpenBSD, I only need to do this:

`# ifconfig urtwn0 nwid WI-FI-INTERFACE wpakey PASSWORD`
`# dhclient urtwn0`

(It could be "nwkey" instead "wpakey" when you have wep crypt).

Then it connects. No more things to do. But I don't know how are things in FreeBSD.

When I looked in here, I made just this:
_Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time,
place the following line in loader.conf(5):_

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
```

I rebooted, but I couldn't make the firmware work. How should I do that?

When I put

`ifconfig -a`
I get this *about urtwn*:


```
urtwn0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
    ether ec:08:6b:16:51:2b
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
    status: no carrier
```

Can someone help me?

I want to learn how to use the Wi-Fi device, and to correct any eventual problem.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

Jod said:


> I want to learn how to use the Wi-Fi device, and to correct any eventual problem.


Start here: Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 22, 2017)

Also take a look at urtwnfw(4).


----------



## scottro (Mar 22, 2017)

http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html  gives a quick start about wireless.

As for the urtwn I have a little about that on another page http://srobb.net/yoga2.html

(Just search for urtwn on the page)


----------



## Jod (Apr 5, 2017)

How to configure a Wi-Fi card which works with *urtwn* firmware, in *FreeBSD 10.3*.

Well, with this manual I could resolve everything. Here I make a resume.

Use this command to be sure about your wireless adapters (see if you receive information about _*urtwn0*_):

`# [B]ifconfig | grep -B3 -i wireless[/B]`

Then add the next entries to _/boot/loader.conf_:
`# nano /boot/loader.conf`

`if_urtwn_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"`

Add this entries to _/etc/rc.conf_:
`# nano /etc/rc.conf`

`wlans_[B][I]urtwn0[/I][/B]="wlan0" 
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"`
Add an entry for* your network*:
`# nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`

`network={
    ssid="[I]myssid[/I]"
    psk="[I]mypsk[/I]"
}`
*
"myssid" is the name of your Wi-Fi signal. 
"mypsk" is the password.
*
Restart your network service:
`# [B]service netif restart[/B]`

If you need to use other Wi-Fi signal, or see what signals are available, you can use this commands to scan with *urtwn*:

`# [B]ifconfig [I]wlan0[/I] create wlandev [I]urtwn0[/I][/B]
# [B]ifconfig [I]wlan0[/I] up scan[/B]`

Having the necessary information about any signal you want to use, you can proceed and modify this file:

`# nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`
`network={
    ssid="[I]myssid[/I]"
    psk="[I]mypsk[/I]"
}`
Then, again, restart your network service:

`# [B]service netif restart[/B]`
*
Or reboot the system.*

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Abhid (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Jod. Your post (and others on this forum) have been helpful for me to get started. I too am using the TP-Link WN 725N usb adapter on my FreeBSD 11.2.

The light on the adapter has turned on, but it can't connect to my Wi-Fi network. It detects all my neighbouring networks, except mine ! On booting, I get "Failed to start wpa_supplicant".

My /etc/rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
wlans_urtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="yes"
```

My /boot/loader.conf


```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

My wpa_supplicant.conf contains just 1 entry of the ssid and password.

Are there any additional /different settings needed in case of FreeBSD 11.2 ?


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 13, 2018)

Abhid said:


> Are there any additional /different settings needed in case of FreeBSD 11.2


The answer is what tobik@ wrote in post #3, read urtwnfw(4)
You are missing the firmware module(s).

(you can load all three modules or just the one that's needed for your adapter).


----------

